# Hang Tags



## FLUTIE714 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone Were Can I Get Some Hang Tags Done.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

www.clothinglabels4u.com does hang tags. You can contact them for samples:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_clothinglabels4u.htm

Or a google search for hang tags will bring up a lot of companies.


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

FLUTIE714 said:


> Hello Everyone Were Can I Get Some Hang Tags Done.


pcblabel.com
abblabels.com
rogeneration.com

They are all based in Los Angeles.


----------



## commenceclothing (Nov 18, 2006)

you can get sticker hang tags at stickerobot.com die cut full color and cheap!


----------

